# V1/V2 Gasket Help



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi All,

This morning whilst pulling a shot I noticed water running from the group head, down the portafilter handle and right into my shot







.

The portafilter was locked in tight with 16g, so I'm guessing a new gasket is required.

After looking on coffee-hit I thought I was sorted but their size is 72mm x 54mm x 8mm and the ones on eBay are 57mm x 74mm x 8mm. So there is a difference of 2mm & 3mm , and one user here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17575-Rancilio-Silvia-V3-Group-Head-Gasket says that the coffee-hit gasket leak. Should I go for the larger ones on eBay to play is safe, I'm only asking as the ones on coffee-hit are cheap as chips but eBay are a tad more expensive as they come in a pack of 5?

Cheers

HLA91


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

If you haven't decided, I'd recommend just buying two. One for now, another to have n hand as a spare, then get a second one each time you change it out. You should be changing it every year or so.


----------

